# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Stanley Cup Playoffs!!!

## Grubendol

Hello Hockey Fans!

  So, with just a couple of games left to the season and the matchups almost all formed up, I want to talk pucks and fights with all my Opti-friends…

  Who’s your team?  Are you happy with matchups?

  I’m a lifelong Pens fan and am ecstatic they have cinched up the first place Atlantic seed.  And I can’t believe they are a game away from locking up #1 overall considering it was just two seasons ago they weren’t even in the playoffs.

  If the current rankings hold, that would mean finishing the season with two games against the Flyers and then heading into a 7 game series with the Flyers.  There were enough fights in their last game to last an entire playoff series so it should be nice and bloody before it is all said and done.

  Current Rankings…

 Eastern   Conference
 Team
GP
Pts
 1.  *y*-Pittsburgh        81 102
 2.  *y*-Montreal 81 102
 3.  * Carolina 81 92
 4.  *x*-New Jersey 80 97 
 5.  *x*-NY Rangers 80 95 
 6.  Ottawa 81 94
 7.   Boston 80 92
 8. Washington 81 92
 9. Philadelphia 80 91
 10. Buffalo 81 88
 11. Florida 80 83
 12. Toronto 81   83
 13. NY Islanders 81 77
 14. Atlanta 81 74
 15. Tampa Bay       81   71
*     = Division Leader

Western   Conference
 Team
GP
Pts
 1.  *z*-Detroit 81 113
 2.  *y*-San Jose 81    108
 3.  *y*-Minnesota 81 97
 4.  *x*-Anaheim 80 98
 5.  *x*-Dallas           80 95
 6.  *x*-Colorado 81 93
 7.  *x*-Calgary 81 92
 8.  *x*-Nashville       81      91
 9.   Vancouver 81 88
 10.  Edmonton 82 88
 11.  Chicago         80 86
 12.  Phoenix         80 80
 13.  Columbus 80 80
 14.  St. Louis 80 75
 15.  Los Angeles  81 71
 *     = Division Leader

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Well, my team " the Sabres" were eliminated last night so now I will pull for the Wild in the west. I lived in Minnesota for two years and attended a lot of games in the Xcel energy center. They have great fans and I hope they have a great run.

As far as the East, I hate all eastern teams except my own but I did gain a lot of respect for Pittsburgh the other night. They stood up very well to the cheap shot Flyers and that was a bloodbath. I would love to see that series but I am sure the Flyers will choke.  My hats off to Syd the kid for taking all those sticks in the face and coming up swinging. I think the Penguins have a great shot.

----------


## Grubendol

Thanks for the support LabRat ;)

  Y’know I have to say watching the Pens/Rangers games from the weekend, you’d think that the Rangers were the #1 seed from the commentary at NBC.

  Anyway, yeah, the Flyers game was a real bloodbath and the refs were calling it like a playoff game.  I don’t know how many times a player can be slashed in the face, punched in the head, clotheslined or take a skate in the face without a penalty being called but that game was pretty darn close to setting a record in that category.

  The big difference between the Pens of last year and the Pens of this year is that they have the physical toughness to stand up to that kind of beating.  Laraque, Ruutu, Letang, Orpik, etc. have all become that much tougher.  I can’t remember the last Pens game I saw where Laraque didn’t pick a fight or Ruutu didn’t taunt someone into one.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Well, my team " the Sabres" were eliminated last night


Ditto that from me, but hey, they just were not that good this year.  I don't really like the pens, but they are very good team.  The flyers  seem to be going for that vintage flyers hockey:hammer:.  Depending on what carolina does match-up wise, I may try to get there and catch a game.

----------


## Grubendol

The flyers are the Oakland Raiders of the NHL….Perrenial Thugs who manage to beat teams up enough to win an occasional championship ;)

----------


## For-Life

My team is D.O.A. and D.U.M.B.  Yep, the Leafs

Either way, I predict that it will be the Ducks beating the Canadiens in the finals

----------


## cocoisland58

I've been a Wings fan all my life.  I have a possible connection for playoff tickets and I'm crossing my fingers. Maybe I'll even try to sneak the octopus in. Is there anything more fun than being at a hockey game? And I mean here in the north where they were meant to play. Man I live for fights.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

This year when one of our players was injured in Philly, the fans actually cheered as he was laying face down on the ice motionless. Then after about 5 minutes when he slowly was helped to the bench, They booed him off the ice. I would be embarrassed to be a Philly fan.

Me and my son watch Hockey every day. We are so passionate about the game. I do not know any other sport that can say that about the fans.
When there is not a game on TV.........We are playing 2KSPORTS Hockey.
Now those are some intense games!!!!

----------


## Grubendol

I’m a born and bred Californian.  Discovered hockey from my best friend, who’s family is from Pittsburgh, thus my Pens affiliation.

  We took our 3 week old daughter to a Kings game last weekend.  Sadly, yes it was the Kings (even though they suck, I just can’t bring myself to support the Ducks…even if I did root for them a couple of years ago and even saw them destroy the Avs in a playoff game when it was still the Pond).

  And no, there is nothing better than being at a game, especially if there are fights.

  My wife and my baby girl at the game last week:

----------


## For-Life

> Im a born and bred Californian.  Discovered hockey from my best friend, whos family is from Pittsburgh, thus my Pens affiliation.
> 
>   We took our 3 week old daughter to a Kings game last weekend.  Sadly, yes it was the Kings (even though they suck, I just cant bring myself to support the Duckseven if I did root for them a couple of years ago and even saw them destroy the Avs in a playoff game when it was still the Pond).
> 
>   And no, there is nothing better than being at a game, especially if there are fights.
> 
>   My wife and my baby girl at the game last week:


sure there is.  Being on the ice in a fight.

I played 10 years in my youth and two years in Uni (intramural. I was never any good, it was not Uni level).  The one thing I missed in Uni was body contact.  I am not talking about hurting someone, but the tactic and strategy behind it.

----------


## Grubendol

Growing up in Cali, I didn’t get to start playing until much later in life than you.  I learned on inline skates and played pretty seriously starting around age 17.  Played 2-3 times a week, 6 hour pick up games each time.

  I started playing ice during my junior year of college.  Purely a rec league but loved it.  Since I started late and only did rec league, I never had an experience with a fight on the ice.  Got plenty of stitches in the mouth/lips though during that brief stint of playing…dislocated my jaw too.

  God I love this game.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Hey Grubie, those are not the cheap seats either.  You sure your an optician? :Cool:

----------


## Grubendol

Yeah, they are not cheap at all….not my seats.  A gift from a friend.  My normal seats are way up in steerage behind the goal in the 3rd to last row.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Got plenty of stitches in the mouth/lips though during that brief stint of playingdislocated my jaw too.


I only got cut once, when I was a referee.   Five stitches over the eye.  Started to do that in my late 30's, and went back to playing in an over 40 league until I tore my ACL, ow!  That was about 13 years ago, and have not skated since. :cry:

----------


## Scott

I have got to say go WINGS!!!! With last nights amazing win less than 11 seconds left in the game, the Red Wings won the Presidents Trophy for an unprecidented 6th time giving them home ice throughout the playoffs. I would love to see Detroit vs. Pittsburgh in the finals

----------


## Grubendol

Detroit Pittsburgh would be a blast.  Two incredibly offensive teams pitted against each other for 7 games.

Sadly, as good as Detroit is (and probably Pittsburgh too), Detroit hasn’t done terribly well in the playoffs lately.

  I miss playing dearly, but I almost died from a pancreatic problem almost 5 years ago and came out of it with a hernia in my midsection which makes physical exertion difficult and a body check potentially deadly.  No hockey since.

----------


## For-Life

Detroit has a great team this year, but it will be questionable about how their goalies will do in the playoffs.  Hasek is one of the best all time, but he is fragile.  Osgood has had a good year, but he was never really great when he was young, and age has not helped out much

----------


## cocoisland58

> Detroit has a great team this year, but it will be questionable about how their goalies will do in the playoffs. Hasek is one of the best all time, but he is fragile. Osgood has had a good year, but he was never really great when he was young, and age has not helped out much


True. But dang the old guys can still get out there can't they?  Cheli is 46!  The thing with this team is that we have some of the best European players in the entire league. Some of them are still babies but seem to be maturing at a rate faster than the old guys did in their youth. This may not be a Stanley Cup year but, been there. It's no longer about the big win for me, it's about the game. God I miss the old days when Gordie Howe and Alex Delvecchio owned the ice. No helmets, no teeth, blood everywhere. Brings a tear to my eye.

----------


## FullCircle

Speaking as a Blackhawks fan, we'll gladly take ol' Cheli back! We'll take him off our hands.  It's the least we can do. :bbg:

----------


## Dave Nelson

At the risk of being booed by my fellow opticians, I am no longer a hockey fan. As a Canadian, this is nearly sedition, but the level of on-ice violence had deteriorated to the point where I no longer care for the sport at all. I took my son to a couple games, but after several bloody punch-ups, I never did again.

----------


## For-Life

> At the risk of being booed by my fellow opticians, I am no longer a hockey fan. As a Canadian, this is nearly sedition, but the level of on-ice violence had deteriorated to the point where I no longer care for the sport at all. I took my son to a couple games, but after several bloody punch-ups, I never did again.


booooo

honestly, I do not mind the fighting.  What I hate is the goon stuff like high sticking and cross checks.

----------


## fvc2020

All I can say is.......



GO WILD 



christina

----------


## Grubendol

> booooo
> 
> honestly, I do not mind the fighting.  What I hate is the goon stuff like high sticking and cross checks.


I concur.  And I have to see, I'm a little surprised Dave.  I mean, it seems to me that the fighting today is nothing like it was in the 70's.

And while sad about the Pens decidedly lackluster final game, I'm happy with the Ottawa matchup.  The Pens are a much better team this year versus last and Ottawa seems to have zero confidence since the All Star Break.  Feeling good about a first round win.

EDIT:  BTW, Eliza was quite upset with the Pens' performance as well:

----------


## Grubendol

OK, playoff matchups are set!

*Eastern Conference*

(1) Montreal Canadiens vs. (8) Boston Bruins

(2) Pittsburgh Penguins vs. (7) Ottawa Senators

(3) Washington Capitals vs. (6) Philadelphia Flyers

(4) New Jersey Devils vs. (5) New York Rangers

I believe the Habs, Pens, and Caps will win in the East but I'm rooting for the Bruins, Sens and Caps.

*Western Conference*

(1) Detroit Red Wings vs. (8) Nashville Predators

(2) San Jose Sharks vs. (7) Calgary Flames

(3) Minnesota Wild vs. (6) Colorado Avalanche

(4) Anaheim Ducks vs. (5) Dallas Stars

----------


## jediron1

> Detroit Pittsburgh would be a blast.  Two incredibly offensive teams pitted against each other for 7 games.
> 
> Sadly, as good as Detroit is (and probably Pittsburgh too), Detroit hasnt done terribly well in the playoffs lately.
> 
>   I miss playing dearly, but I almost died from a pancreatic problem almost 5 years ago and came out of it with a hernia in my midsection which makes physical exertion difficult and a body check potentially deadly.  No hockey since.




Well I don't know what happened to your last post but it looks like when my son does his web designing. But now for Hockey I will be rooting for Montreal if you saw the final standings 1. Montreal 2. Pittsburgh and so forth. Montreal has great tradition and their fans are just fanatical. I think the series between Montreal and Boston will be pitting two old time franchises against each for the first time in many years and the Forum in Montreal as always will be sold out with 20,000 plus screaming fans. Lets go Hockey. :cheers:

----------


## Grubendol

I tried to copy data from the NHL site and it didn’t want to post…created a mess.  It’s cleaned up now.

  If the Pens can’t win, I will definitely be pulling for whatever Canadian team is left.  It’s been too long since Canada won the cup.

----------


## For-Life

*Eastern Conference*

* (1) Montreal Canadiens* vs. (8) Boston Bruins

* (2) Pittsburgh Penguins* vs. (7) Ottawa Senators

(3) Washington Capitals vs. *(6) Philadelphia Flyers*

* (4) New Jersey Devils* vs. (5) New York Rangers


*Western Conference*

* (1) Detroit Red Wings* vs. (8) Nashville Predators

* (2) San Jose Sharks* vs. (7) Calgary Flames

(3) Minnesota Wild vs. *(6) Colorado Avalanche*

* (4) Anaheim Ducks* vs. (5) Dallas Stars

Those are the first round victors

*Second Round*
*Montreal Canadiens* versus The Philadelphia Flyers

Pittsburgh Penguins versus the *New Jersey Devils

Detroit Redwings* vs. The Colorado Avalanche

San Jose Sharks vs. *The Anaheim Ducks*


*Third Round*
*Montreal Canadiens* vs. The New Jersey Devils

Detroit Redwings versus *the Anaheim Ducks

**Finals*
The Montreal Canadiens versus *The Anaheim Ducks*

----------


## Grubendol

As great as the Pens offense can be, I think what will make them a serious contender this year is the vast improvement in defense and goaltending.  Fleury has been insane since coming back from his injury (10-2-1) with a GAA that is pretty low.   Offense always struggles in the playoffs, but getting Gary Roberts back in time and the play of Fleury will help carry them.  

  IF Fleury can continue to play the way he has, they can handle Jersey pretty easily in the second round.  Brodeur is awesome, but down the stretch the Devils have not supported him nearly as well and the Pens have been playing great hockey.

----------


## Spexvet

Sorry folks, but (ahem)

Let's Go FLYERS!!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr



----------


## For-Life

> Sorry folks, but (ahem)
> 
> Let's Go FLYERS!!


\

those goons should be kicked out of the nhl

----------


## Grubendol

> \
> 
> those goons should be kicked out of the nhl


Amen!

:shiner: :Cool: :cheers::hammer:

----------


## For-Life

anyone want to arrange some type of friendly bet?

I don't know for what.

----------


## Grubendol

We should work with the boards and bet for colors on our names or something.

----------


## For-Life

I have one board that bets things like post counts, name changes, signature changes and such

----------


## Grubendol

So, then the question if its name changes, is it the winner who gets the new name or the loser? ;)

----------


## For-Life

> So, then the question if its name changes, is it the winner who gets the new name or the loser? ;)


the winner picks the losers name.  Usually for a week or two

----------


## jediron1

> Sorry folks, but (ahem)
> 
> Let's Go FLYERS!!



I think Montreal and Detroit will be in the finals.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## For-Life

Lol, this Montreal thing has been a joke.  I only predict Montreal for the East, because there tends to be a Canadian team in the finals every year who loses.  It is now Montreal's turn.  With that said, the route that I gave is very feasible, so it is possible

----------


## Jedi

> booooo
> 
> honestly, I do not mind the fighting.  What I hate is the goon stuff like high sticking and cross checks.


Seconded, I do believe there is a correlation of increased stick infractions and unacceptable behaviour (Chris Pronger), to the newer instigator rules.

----------


## Jedi

Though once again my beloved Flames back into the playoffs, I do believe they have a strong chance at making a run. If they can stay out of the penalty box. We've been so strong in keeping the momentum in games where we are not killing penalties.

----------


## Jedi

I just saw that Mick McGeough is retiring and won't be reffing at all during the post season, Flames straight to the Cup with that news. Worse ref ever.

----------


## Grubendol

Well It's a good start to the season.  The Pens pretty much dominated/crushed the Sens.  Plenty of bad blood already forming.  The Flames pulled a number over on the lauded Sharks and the Rangers took on the Devils.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I just saw that Mick McGeough is retiring and won't be reffing at all during the post season. Worse ref ever.


Ever see Andy Van Hellamond?(sic)  The donut king!

----------


## Jedi

> Well It's a good start to the season.  The Pens pretty much dominated/crushed the Sens.  Plenty of bad blood already forming.  The Flames pulled a number over on the lauded Sharks and the Rangers took on the Devils.


Can anyone remember how many times Ottawa got shut-out in the last have of the season? Pretty horrible game for Ottawa, but entertaining, especially when Redden good worked by Whitney after playing paddy-cake with Crosby. Didn't watch the Devils game but Brodeur is looking pretty human.

----------


## For-Life

Ottawa made the horrible decision last year of firing their GM after he got them to the Cup finals.  They promoted Bryan Murray, who gave Emery a big fat contract, and created this whole goaltender controversy that has followed them all year.


The team deserves everything they have coming to them

----------


## Grubendol

Whitney’s not really known as a fighter but he laid out Redden something pretty.

  As a Pens fan it was an absolutely beautiful game to watch.  I can’t remember the last time the Pens outshot an opponent, let alone like that.  I didn’t see the numbers for puck possession time, but it seemed like the Sens only had it for maybe 20&#37; of the time.

  While Hossa and Cros were pretty much kept silent, there’s no question they got their chemistry down…How many times did Crosby setup Hossa right in front of the net pointblank?  Hossa had 7 shots.

  It’s nice to see Roberts back and healthy too.  The Pens won all the battles, hits, shots, saves ;)

----------


## Jedi

> If they can stay out of the penalty box. We've been so strong in keeping the momentum in games where we are not killing penalties.


Last night was a perfect example. Most were legit calls with the exception of the Iginla holding penalty. That second period buried us. They better wake up back at home.

----------


## Grubendol

I think we all knew the Bruins/Montreal series was gonna be pretty one-sided, but Boston only had 17 shots.  Seventeen Shots!?!?

  I can’t remember the last time I saw a total that low.

  I suspect the Pens will win again tonight.  They are just too good at home.  But I think this game will be much tougher.  Gerber kinda found his groove after the first period and the Sens won’t lay down, even despite the fact that they have been under 500 since November and have seemed to have zero confidence since the All Star Break.

----------


## Grubendol

LOL!!!!

  An Ottawa doctor helped to make things worse for the Sens in the series!

*



			
				 Ottawa eye doctor helps enemy Penguins goalie
			
		

*


> 3 days ago
>   OTTAWA (AFP) — A Canadian optometrist has unwittingly given the Pittsburgh Penguins an advantage going into their opening National Hockey League playoff game Wednesday against her darling Ottawa Senators.
>   Optometrist Janet Leduc wrote in a letter to the Penguins' coaching staff some months ago that their goaltender, Marc-Andre Fleury, could improve his game if he ditched his trademark yellow pads.
>   Accompanying her letter was a graph describing how quickly human eyes identify various colors, she told AFP.
>   Leduc explained that the human eye spots yellow more easily than any other color and that is why ambulances, fire hydrants and school buses are often painted yellow.
>   "This means that of everything on the ice, the most visible object is Marc-Andre's goalie pads," she wrote.
>   "When the play is so fast, this is an advantage to your opponents," she said. "They can easily pick out your goalie, net and where to aim the puck in a split second."
>   "At your level of competition, a small thing like this can make the difference between a successful or unsuccessful shot on net."
>   Leduc suggested that Fleury switch to white goalie leg pads to blend in with his background of ice, goal netting and boards.
> ...


  I love when this business of ours ties in to hockey!

----------


## jediron1

> I think we all knew the Bruins/Montreal series was gonna be pretty one-sided, but Boston only had 17 shots.  Seventeen Shots!?!?
> 
>   I can’t remember the last time I saw a total that low.
> 
>   I suspect the Pens will win again tonight.  They are just too good at home.  But I think this game will be much tougher.  Gerber kinda found his groove after the first period and the Sens won’t lay down, even despite the fact that they have been under 500 since November and have seemed to have zero confidence since the All Star Break.



Montreal is 1 up, Pens are 2 up and what ever happened to the Senators. Ever since Bryan Murray took over they don't seem the same. I don't like the Senators but they are very interesting in their fall from grace. Now Rangers are 2 up and surprising Washington is 1 up. More hockey today!

----------


## Grubendol

Two things.

First:  Sean Avery is a jerk (not that this is news).  I don’t know if any of you saw the distraction business he was doing in front of Broduer but that was just ridiculous.

  Second:  Pens are one game away from a sweep.  This was the toughest game, Alfredsson back but still pulled out like a bullet in the opening seconds of the third.  Hossa, Crosby, and Staal get their first goals and the Pens now have the top 3 points leaders in the playoffs and the top three assist leaders in the playoffs.

  Fleury has been incredible and I’m feeling really good but also nervous that they have handled the Sens too easily and will have trouble in the second round.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Ill be holding my broom!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Jedi

> First:  Sean Avery is a jerk (not that this is news).  I dont know if any of you saw the distraction business he was doing in front of Broduer but that was just ridiculous.


That goes without saying, but shame on the NHL for modifiying a rule mid-playoffs. They should have left it alone until the off-season and waited for Act 2 of Avery's interpretive dance and turned a blind eye to Brodeur creaming him.

----------


## Shwing

> I just saw that Mick McGeough is retiring and won't be reffing at all during the post season, Flames straight to the Cup with that news. Worse ref ever.


 
Nope, Kerry Fraser gets the nod.

Remember 1986?

----------


## Grubendol

Pens first to advance.  NOt much of a surprise.  Sens tried, but the Pens were just too much.  Fleury has matured immensely.  My greatest fear is that it was too easy and they will struggle with the second round.

----------


## Grubendol

Philly looks like they'll wrap their series up soon.  I'm sorry I missed last nights game.  It looks like it was great.  Montreal is starting to face a fight from Boston, the Sharks finally broke the see saw battle with the Flames and took a 3-2 lead.

Hasek is out.

----------


## cocoisland58

> Hasek is out.


Hasek has temporarily lost his edge. He is off getting his confidence back. Remember we also have Oz, the great and powerful.

----------


## Uncle Fester

For a home town sports fan how does it get better?:

11:00 am Red Sox- Rangers

Noon: Boston Marathon (I'm going out on a limb and predicting a Kenyan wins it)

7:00pm Bruins- Habs Game 7! (Thank God I'm not a betting man or I'd be homeless) 

Celtics #1 seed in NBA Playoffs

Life is Good:cheers::cheers:

----------


## For-Life

Well my pick is out.  I never took in the heart effect for the Ducks.  With Neidermeyer and Selanne out for half the season, because they were unsure if they would return, the team just did not have heart.

I have been doing well thus far though.  I will have to just change who I think will win it all.

----------


## Grubendol

Some big surprises over the weekend, and not so big surprises.  I LOVE that the Montreal Boston series has gone to a game 7.  Nothing beats a game seven, especially when it is the #1 seed against the #8.  Exciting times.

  The Flyers Caps series just keeps getting more interesting and now Knuble is out indefinitely with a torn hamstring.  Looks good for the Caps.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

*And even bigger HOCKEY News........*

I captured the *Triple Crown* in NHL 2K8 game 7 last night against my son!!!
The triple crown is the most prestigious award in our father son league. It makes the Stanley cup look like a pee wee trophy.
In an interview after the game, Leo Hadley Jr. was quoted as saying:

_" Our game plan was to keep crashing them guys into the boards. We slammed them every chance we could!!! We built the momentum, and capitalized on our chances."_

It was a hard fought series that went to game 7, but the more experienced team took home the coveted Triple Crown.

----------


## Grubendol

LOL!  Awesome!

Congrats on the Triple Crown

Sweden fans?

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> LOL! Awesome!
> 
> Congrats on the Triple Crown
> 
> Sweden fans?


OMG!!!!!
I gotta buy that jersey to strut around the house in while singing we are the champions!!!
That will really rub it in!!!

----------


## For-Life

and Le Canadiens win

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

And the Caps force a game 7.

That should be interesting:cheers:

----------


## For-Life

So I was 6 for 8 in the first round.  However, I did suffer a major loss with the Ducks losing to the Stars.  I overestimated the Ducks, as they just lacked heart.  I also underestimated the Rangers, as I felt Brouder would shock them.  I did not consider Lundquivst.

Here are my round 2 predictions:

*Montreal Canadiens* versus The Philadelphia Flyers

*Pittsburgh Penguins* versus The New York Rangers

*Detroit Redwings* versus The Colorado Avalanche 

*San Jose Sharks* versus The Dallas Stars


Slight changes with New Jersey and the Ducks out of it.  I originally predicted the Penguins and Sharks to be eliminated in the second round.  Both will make it to the third, with the Sharks going to the finals.  Here are my subsequent 3rd and 4th round picks.

*Montreal Canadiens* versus the Pittsburgh Penguins

*The San Jose Sharks* versus the Detroit Red Wings


*Montreal Canadiens* versus the San Jose Sharks

Yes, I am saying it right now.  I am now believing that an Eastern Team can win it.  The Sharks will have to endure the beatings of Dallas and the Wings.  Montreal has the will, and while will be challenged by pittsburgh, it will not be a physical contest.

----------


## Grubendol

Though young, I still think that the Penguins are a more balanced, better team than Montreal and hope they can get there.

But they have really struggled against the Rangers this year.  I had really been hoping the Caps would pull it off last night.  Either way it should be a great/fun series.  Jagr playing back in Pittsburgh again.  Whoa nelly, scratch my back with a hacksaw this is gonna be fun!

I know the Wings improved in the end, but I doubt their ability to get past the Avs.  Montreal struggled against a team that they should have manhandled.  Does this make them tempered or show their weaknesses?  The Flyers play dirty and could seriously beat them up.  Biron is hard to beat.  I think the Habs/Flyers series will go at least 6 and the Flyers stand a decent chance of taking them out.

The Sharks finally played like the Sharks last night.  I expect them to make the finals fairly easily.

----------


## For-Life

Pens do not have the defensive strength that Montreal has.  That is the difference.

Montreal may have struggled against the Bruins, but keep in mind that they did not have their best player for five of those seven games.

----------


## Grubendol

See, that’s the conventional wisdom but I just don’t buy it.  The Pens are a much stronger defensive club than they get credit for.  Granted the Sens were a pushover, but they were completely shutdown over that series.

  In particular, if you look at their numbers since the acquisition of Hal Gill, they have become even more solid in the back.  Jordan Stall is one of the best two way centermen around right now.  I think you’ll be surprised by what they do to the Rangers defensively and eventually to Montreal.  During the Regular season, they did quite well against Montreal and the matchup favors the Pens.  During the regular season the Pens won the series 2-1-1

----------


## For-Life

> See, thats the conventional wisdom but I just dont buy it.  The Pens are a much stronger defensive club than they get credit for.  Granted the Sens were a pushover, but they were completely shutdown over that series.
> 
>   In particular, if you look at their numbers since the acquisition of Hal Gill, they have become even more solid in the back.  Jordan Stall is one of the best two way centermen around right now.  I think youll be surprised by what they do to the Rangers defensively and eventually to Montreal.  During the Regular season, they did quite well against Montreal and the matchup favors the Pens.  During the regular season the Pens won the series 2-1-1


Hal Gill is an awful player.  Thank god my leafs got rid of him.  All he does is slow people down.

----------


## Grubendol

He’s been pretty great on the Pens so far, and there are so many things wrong with the Leafs, I think it would be hard to pin any of it on any one person.

----------


## For-Life

Not pinning it one person, trust me.  The whole team is a mess.  But they got 30% faster once he left

----------


## Grubendol

Well, speed is not a weakness for the Pens, so maybe that’s why I’m not noticing it, but in the Sens series I saw him beat players back to get Icing waved off and to make some incredible defensive reaches with that insane height of his to prevent shots.

----------


## Grubendol

BTW, Defensive rankings across the league are as follows:




> DEFENSIVE   RANKINGS
>  
>  TEAM
> GOALS
> SHOTS
> PPG
> PPC
> PK%
> Detroit
> ...

----------


## For-Life

It does not discuss goaltending.  Price is more consistent than Fleury.  That is my main point here.  With it being in the playoffs, we will see who can handle the pressure more.

----------


## Grubendol

And my main point is that the Penguins are a different team since Fleury’s return.  He was 10-2-1 since his return in the regular season and undefeated in the playoffs.  If you watch his style, he’s actually playing a different style of goaltending, mixing traditional standup with butterfly.  He’s always in position and doesn’t give up the rebounds anymore.  I’ve watched all but maybe 7 of the Penguins games this season and I can tell you he’s a different goaltender than not just last playoff season but a different goaltender than he was in the first half of the season.

----------


## Jedi

Well since my boys are out, for the sake of my Facebook pool I'm hoping it's the Pens and the Wings in the finals, with Hasek getting back in the saddle. Go Pens Go!

----------


## Grubendol

Well, whatever the reason, you’re rooting for my boys, and you’re a SW fan, so Kudos to you!!!

----------


## Grubendol

That Montreal/Flyers game was for awesome.  I missed the Detroit game but it looks like that was a doozy too.  Shaping up to be a fun, tough fought second round.

----------


## Spexvet

> That Montreal/Flyers game was for awesome...


High stick goal, anyone?

----------


## Grubendol

Absolutely what I would say about the Rangers second goal against the Pens, but it didn't matter cause the Pens are possessed this year.  4 goals in a row and a come back from 3 down...

Rangers current record in history of their playoffs with a 3 goal lead:  94-2!!
Current Penguins record when down by 3 goals 4-46!!!

A record setting game on Friday.  Let's see what they today in a few hours.  I know the Igloo is gonna be bouncing off its foundation, that's for sure.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Absolutely what I would say about the Rangers second goal against the Pens, but it didn't matter cause the Pens are possessed this year. 4 goals in a row and a come back from 3 down...
> 
> Rangers current record in history of their playoffs with a 3 goal lead: 94-2!!
> Current Penguins record when down by 3 goals 4-46!!!
> 
> A record setting game on Friday. Let's see what they today in a few hours. I know the Igloo is gonna be bouncing off its foundation, that's for sure.


 
I was lucky enough to catch that game. What a comeback!!!!!

----------


## Grubendol

Pens up 2-0, Stars up 2-0, Detroit up 2-0, Montreal 1-1

The Pens looked great shutting down the Rangers again.  Fleury is hot right now.

----------


## Spexvet

Flyers: 2, Canadiens and officials: 1

----------


## jediron1

> Flyers: 2, Canadiens and officials: 1




It was not the officials. First Flyers took some pretty stupid penalties (ie cross check in the back, come on ) It looked like they tried to resort to the goon tactics of 70's and early 80's Flyers. Where was Schultz and pesky little cry baby Clark? Second if Biron did not stand on his head Canadians may have won that game.

----------


## For-Life

The Flyers are the biggest goon team in the league.  In their first two weeks of the season, they had two players who received 20 game suspensions.  When a Leaf player said that stuff should not be allowed in the NHL, the suspended player sucker punched him in a game.  Then Bobby Clarke stood up for the sucker punch.

----------


## jediron1

> The Flyers are the biggest goon team in the league.  In their first two weeks of the season, they had two players who received 20 game suspensions.  When a Leaf player said that stuff should not be allowed in the NHL, the suspended player sucker punched him in a game.  Then Bobby Clarke stood up for the sucker punch.




Bobby Clark was the biggest cry baby I ever saw. if it was not for Schultz that little midget would have been pounded to an inch of his life. As for a fight the best one I ever saw was Jim Schoenfeld and Wayne Cashman in Buffalo at the Aud.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> As for a fight the best one I ever saw was Jim Schoenfeld and Wayne Cashman in Buffalo at the Aud.


I was there too!! :Cool: 
I miss the Aud

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

What a game by the Pens tonight. Not a lot of offense but stellar goaltending and the defense completely shut down the Rangers in the third when it mattered most.
My first star goes to Fluery.
Second Star to the defense.
Third star to Malkin.

My whole body is sore from watching all those blocked shots!!!

Ouch!!!:shiner:

----------


## jediron1

> I was there too!!
> I miss the Aud




Aud was great didn't see many games it was a little far for me to travel but when I could I would.  Looks like Pens and Red Wings will be in next round. Second best fight was Clark Gillies VS Dave Schultz. Gillies pounded Schultz. Funny thing is Schultz real never went after some one who he thought could fight, like Schoenfeld.
He only went after guys he figured he could pound.  :Cool:

----------


## Grubendol

You said it Rat,

The Pens D has been pretty awesome so far.  All the blocked shots in all the games have been insane.  Kinda like the Panthers when they won it.

Fleury was always in position.  He had only two or three athletic saves.  And, I'm so glad to see those Versus Ranger lackeys calling the game get their hats handed to them.  Lundqvist is a wall, impossible to score on, etc.  Heh.  Not for the Pens offense.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

No one has any love for the 

*Dallas Stars* ?????

They'll be looking to retire San Jose in 4 tonight!

Bring on Detroit!

----------


## Grubendol

I'm a fan of the Kings in the west (I know, it's a painful thing to root for the Kings), but I can say with pride I was at the game when the Kings game back from the Stars and scored 5 goals in five minutes.

How's that for love for the Stars? ;)

----------


## jediron1

> The Flyers are the biggest goon team in the league.  In their first two weeks of the season, they had two players who received 20 game suspensions.  When a Leaf player said that stuff should not be allowed in the NHL, the suspended player sucker punched him in a game.  Then Bobby Clarke stood up for the sucker punch.




Looks like the goon tactics are back in vogue. That Flyer Canadian game had high sticks galore and cheap shots that were right out of the 70's Flyers hand book. But I give them credit if the ref's are not going to call them I guess they figure why not use them. All season the ref's call these and then when the  playoffs start they put the whistle away. Near the end of game that was a pretty cheap call on the Canadians which probable will cost them the series.

----------


## For-Life

Well I did not see the game, but am not happy that the Habs are on the brink of elimination.  I am a little shocked that it is the Flyers who would do it too, because the Flyers do not have a great team.

----------


## Grubendol

I agree that I’m surprised it’s the Flyers, but if they haven’t been calling the penalties in that series, I guess it’s not that surprising they’d be able to pull it off.

As a Pens fan I’m a little torn over it.  The Habs are the superior team and could have made a great matchup against the Pens.

  But, a Keystone matchup for the Finals is kinda awesome…the history between the teams will make for a fun series, and of course it also means Pens get home ice.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> But, a Keystone matchup for the Finals is kinda awesomethe history between the teams will make for a fun series, and of course it also means Pens get home ice.


Unfortunately it also means that the Pens will have many injuries from the cheapshot artists and will probably be depleted for the Finals.

Why do the philly fans cheer for injurys and boo when the injured player makes his way off the ice?
It happened again last night.

----------


## Grubendol

Cause Philly is devoted to the Thug Life and are nasty fans…like Raiders fans

  *dodging tomatoes from Raiders fans*

----------


## jediron1

> Unfortunately it also means that the Pens will have many injuries from the cheapshot artists and will probably be depleted for the Finals.
> 
> Why do the philly fans cheer for injurys and boo when the injured player makes his way off the ice?
> It happened again last night.




I watched that game and your right, what kick do they get out of booing when some one gets hurt? But the Flyers as I said before have resorted back to the 70's goon tactics and have taken advantage of the ref's having put their blower away because they won't make the necessary calls that they had been making all season.

----------


## Spexvet

> Unfortunately it also means that the Pens will have many injuries from the cheapshot artists and will probably be depleted for the Finals.


I don't think the Flyers cheapshot any more than any other team in the NHL. They are a physical team, and we Flyers fans like hard hitting. If your girlie team can't handle that, wipe your tears :cry:  and cheer for a ping pong team. :p

From ESPN/NHL site:



> The series turned testy in Game 2 when Tom Kostopoulos threw a blindside punch at Flyers defenseman Kimmo Timonen. Stevens called the punch "cheap" and Richards labeled it "gutless."
> 
> Carbonneau said Timonen deserved the hit because he smirked at the Canadiens after a Flyers goal.
> 
> The first blows in this one came late in the first period, when Flyers forward Steve Downie tripped Price, who had strayed out from the crease, from behind with his stick. Downie was briefly *pinned* against the boards by two Canadiens and soon players from both teams came flying down to the corner and got involved in the skirmish.


"Pinned" in this case means held against the boards and pummelled by gloved fists. 




> Cause Philly is devoted to the Thug Life and are nasty fanslike Raiders fans
> ....


That's a load of bull. We Philly fans know our sports, and aren't afraid to voice our opinions.

----------


## Spexvet

> .... have taken advantage of the ref's having put their blower away because they won't make the necessary calls that they had been making all season.


A major penalty against Hatcher is swallowing the whistle? What game are you watching?

----------


## For-Life

> I don't think the Flyers cheapshot any more than any other team in the NHL. They are a physical team, and we Flyers fans like hard hitting. If your girlie team can't handle that, wipe your tears and cheer for a ping pong team. :p


If that were true then the Flyers would not have gotten the suspensions they did this season, and Bobby Clarke would not have made light of the situation.

----------


## jediron1

> A major penalty against Hatcher is swallowing the whistle? What game are you watching?



Yo Spex you pick one call that was so easy to make that a blind man sitting in the upper deck listening to the game could make that call. And I still remember that your big bad bully Schultz from the 70's would not take on Jim Schoenfeld because he only went after people that were smaller then himself until he met Clark Gillies who treated him like a rag doll and just pounded him.

----------


## For-Life

oh, and I am not just picking on the Flyers.

I hate Sean Avery of the Rangers.

----------


## Spexvet

> If that were true then the Flyers would not have gotten the suspensions they did this season, and Bobby Clarke would not have made light of the situation.


Are you implying that no other teams had players suspended this season?




> Yo Spex you pick one call that was so easy to make that a blind man sitting in the upper deck listening to the game could make that call. And I still remember that your big bad bully Schultz from the 70's would not take on Jim Schoenfeld because he only went after people that were smaller then himself until he met Clark Gillies who treated him like a rag doll and just pounded him.


This year's Flyers are not the Broad Street Bullies of the 70's. Stop living in the past.

I can remember plenty of fights between Schultz and other "enforcers" - Terry O'Reilly, Stan Jonathon, etc. I don't remember him avoiding a fight with anyone.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

My problem is with philly fans.
Cheering for injurys?????
Such Class.

This has been going on in Philly for years in all sports.
What if Richard Zednick had his throat cut in Philly?
He probably would not have made it to the hospital in time.

Hereis a classy example:
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/foo...hilly_fans_ap/

----------


## jediron1

> My problem is with philly fans.
> Cheering for injurys?????
> Such Class.
> 
> This has been going on in Philly for years in all sports.
> What if Richard Zednick had his throat cut in Philly?
> He probably would not have made it to the hospital in time.
> 
> Hereis a classy example:
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/foo...hilly_fans_ap/




I was watching that game and it was a nasty cut had a hard time watching it a second time when the blood just spurted out, made me cringe now just thinking of it. Spex I wasn't living in the past just giving you a history lesson like labrat did. ;)

----------


## For-Life

> Are you implying that no other teams had players suspended this season?


Not in the way that the Flyers did.  In the first two weeks of the season, two of its players got 20 game suspensions.

----------


## Grubendol

> Not in the way that the Flyers did.  In the first two weeks of the season, two of its players got 20 game suspensions.



 And both for the same kind of hit with a clear intent to injur.

  (although I will continue to gripe about Pronger only getting a 7 game for a clear intent to injur with that stomp move in the last weeks of the season)

----------


## For-Life

I am a Pronger fan, but do not get how the NHL could only give him 7.  Simon got 25.  They should have given him 8 (rest of the season) plus first round of the playoffs.  Yes that is only 15 games tops, but playoff games are bigger than regular season ones.

----------


## jediron1

[quote=Spexvet;241051]Are you implying that no other teams had players suspended this season?




No it's just the Flyer's stand out like a sore thumb like below:

*25 Games* *Jesse Boulerice* of the Philadelphia Flyers, for a crosscheck to the face of Vancouver's Ryan Kesler in October, 2007.

----------


## Fezz

Hey..

My Hometown Flyers are not doing too shabby!

Hey Grubie---Smells like Penguins are next for dinner!

:D:cheers:;):cheers::D

----------


## For-Life

Boo to the Canadiens losing

Go Penguins!

----------


## Grubendol

Keystone State Eastern Finals....Oh man this one is gonna be fun....How many overtimes the last time they faced off in the playoffs?  ;)

----------


## jediron1

> Boo to the Canadiens losing
> 
> Go Penguins!




I don't like too but I give the Flyers credit, they shut the Canadians down and in on the boards and then stuffed the rush, then took advantage of the mistakes and are now on to meet the Pens.

----------


## Spexvet

The Goon Squad advances! 
Woot!
:shiner:

----------


## Grubendol

Man that Stars/Sharks game last night was amazing.  The best 2-1 game I’ve ever seen.  I missed regulation but watched all of the OT periods.  Nothing finer than Stanley Cup OT games, especially when they go at least 4 OTs….Still not as long as two of the Penguin games in the top five but still pretty damn awesome.

  Too bad the Sharks had to lose, but what a way to lose it.

----------


## Spexvet

I'm disappointed that the first game against the Penguins is not until Friday!  :Mad:

----------


## Grubendol

Tell me about it!!!

  We have a prior commitment to go to a Dodgers game with a bunch of teachers from my wife’s school.  

  And then my sister flies in from Houston on Saturday and we’re doing Eliza’s baptism on Sunday, at 2 p.m.!!!  The second game is going to conflict…


Trying to figure out how to make this work ;)

----------


## Grubendol

As a hockey fan, a Penguins fan, and a Star Wars fan, this just hits me in the right spot in so many ways I’ve lost count…

  Enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/v/aLz60H17Xqs&hl

----------


## jediron1

> Boo to the Canadiens losing
> 
> Go Penguins!



I can't believe it, I just checked and their not showing another game till Thursday and then Friday. they play every other day and then now give them a few days off. Come on guys can't you take a little checking and boarding you still need a few days off you seem almost like the NBA. :bbg:

----------


## Spexvet

Uh oh!



> The Philadelphia Flyers' chances to reach the Stanley Cup Finals just got weaker after defenceman Kimmo Timonen was reportedly ruled out indefinitely due to a foot injury.

----------


## jediron1

> Well since my boys are out, for the sake of my Facebook pool I'm hoping it's the Pens and the Wings in the finals, with Hasek getting back in the saddle. Go Pens Go!



Hasek is not in the saddle but the Red Wings don't need him and will probable 
let him go at the end of season. Nice game last night but what goes with that second penalty that Dallas took or should I say the ref's call, it looked pretty minor. I've seen more in a school yard than that one, have to give the Wings credit they kept the puck away from Dallas almost all night.

----------


## Grubendol

Well, The Flyers played their best game, the Pens played their worst game of the entire playoffs and the pens still won.  And the Flyers lost their second best defensement.

  I don’t want to count my Penguins Eggs before their hatched, but I feel a Stanley Cup may be in their future.

  16 straight wins at home, 10-1 in the playoffs.  The Flyers throw their best offensive chances at The Flower and they still only get two goals.

  The Pens always find a way to win…ugly or pretty they win it.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Well, The Flyers played their best game, the Pens played their worst game of the entire playoffs and the pens still won. And the Flyers lost their second best defensement.
> 
> I dont want to count my Penguins Eggs before their hatched, but I feel a Stanley Cup may be in their future.
> 
> 16 straight wins at home, 10-1 in the playoffs. The Flyers throw their best offensive chances at The Flower and they still only get two goals.
> 
> The Pens always find a way to winugly or pretty they win it.


And they even had a goal taken away and still won!!!

----------


## Grubendol

Yeah, no one is even talking about that in the press, but it was quite clearly a goal.  I guess I understand the reason for the ruling, but the video really made it as close to unequivocal as possible that it was a goal.

  And a lot of press has gone to Sid’s points, but how about Gonchar with 3 point on the night.

----------


## Spexvet

I agree that it was a goal. NHL officiating is atrocious.

----------


## Spexvet

> Well, The Flyers played their best game...


I think the Flyers played one of their worst games, epsecially with Coburn gone. They can and have played much better. And the Pens only won by one (excluding the open net goal).

----------


## Scott

_I dont want to count my Penguins Eggs before their hatched, but I feel a Stanley Cup may be in their future._

That Stanley Cup is going to have be won from the RED WINGS....They are clearly playing the best hockey of any teams left in the playoffs.(9 Straight). But as i stated at the beging of this post, i would love to see the Wings and Penguins in the finals.

----------


## jediron1

> _I dont want to count my Penguins Eggs before their hatched, but I feel a Stanley Cup may be in their future._
> 
> That Stanley Cup is going to have be won from the RED WINGS....They are clearly playing the best hockey of any teams left in the playoffs.(9 Straight). But as i stated at the beging of this post, i would love to see the Wings and Penguins in the finals.



Right now the Red Wings are in the heads of the Stars and Pens just have better talent . It took them ten minutes to figure it was not a goal when it was a goal. From all the angles the NHL did not want to be accused of a no call like they were in the Buffalo & Stars game a few years back.  just my take 
:D

----------


## Grubendol

I know it’s not a popular sentiment, but I will continue to contend that the Wings run is misleading.  The competition in the West is pretty lackluster.  The disparity amongst the teams can allow for some teams (like the Wings) to have incredible point totals and the appearance of unmatchable quality.  The day to day matchups in the East amongst eastern teams are tougher and lead to lower overall point totals, but better quality of play.

  I think the ease with which the Wings are coasting through the playoffs is a combination of their being good and an example of just how poor their competition is.

yes they have won 9 in a row, the Pens have one 10 of 11.  Who is better?  Who has the tougher competition?  Who has the better goaltending?  Only the Finals will decide.

----------


## For-Life

> I know its not a popular sentiment, but I will continue to contend that the Wings run is misleading.  The competition in the West is pretty lackluster.  The disparity amongst the teams can allow for some teams (like the Wings) to have incredible point totals and the appearance of unmatchable quality.  The day to day matchups in the East amongst eastern teams are tougher and lead to lower overall point totals, but better quality of play.
> 
>   I think the ease with which the Wings are coasting through the playoffs is a combination of their being good and an example of just how poor their competition is.
> 
> yes they have won 9 in a row, the Pens have one 10 of 11.  Who is better?  Who has the tougher competition?  Who has the better goaltending?  Only the Finals will decide.


err???

The sentiment the whole year was that it did not matter who won in the East, as the West would take home the cup.  Sharks, Stars, Ducks, Wings, Flames, ect.  Far better than the Canadiens, Senators, Capitals, and Penguins.

----------


## Grubendol

I know that's the popular sentiment but I completely disagree with it.  The Penguins manhandled almost every team they played from the West this year.

----------


## Scott

> The Penguins manhandled almost every team they played from the West this year.


With the exception of the Red Wings! I would say that Detroit manhandled the Penguins.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> From all the angles the NHL did not want to be accused of a no call like they were in the Buffalo & Stars game a few years back. just my take 
> :D


 
Oh my, you had to bring that up again.....That Buffalo game made me sick.

I am still bitter about that and hope the Stars get swept.

----------


## jediron1

> I know it’s not a popular sentiment, but I will continue to contend that the Wings run is misleading.  The competition in the West is pretty lackluster.  The disparity amongst the teams can allow for some teams (like the Wings) to have incredible point totals and the appearance of unmatchable quality.  The day to day matchups in the East amongst eastern teams are tougher and lead to lower overall point totals, but better quality of play.
> 
>   I think the ease with which the Wings are coasting through the playoffs is a combination of their being good and an example of just how poor their competition is.
> 
> yes they have won 9 in a row, the Pens have one 10 of 11.  Who is better?  Who has the tougher competition?  Who has the better goaltending?  Only the Finals will decide.



I would say just the opposite,the teams  in the west have I believe more parity so it makes it look like they are not as good as the East. Did everyone forget who won it last year? A western team, Ducks

----------


## For-Life

Jordan Staal will not be playing the next game.  His grandfather passed away.  His grandfather has done a lot for our community and was a great person behind these four Staal players who are nothing but gentlemen.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Jordan Staal will not be playing the next game. His grandfather passed away. His grandfather has done a lot for our community and was a great person behind these four Staal players who are nothing but gentlemen.


Thats very Sad:(

----------


## For-Life

> Thats very Sad:(


Thing that does bother me is if Jordan wins the cup this year, he would have just missed out.  It is one of those things that it would not matter if it was next year or five years from now, but three weeks away.

At least he got to see Eric win it.


In other news, when the Hurricanes won the cup, our mall manager tried his best to get them to bring the Cup to the Mall (each player gets a whole day with the cup).  Would have been amazing.  Instead they took it to the marina.  But maybe Jordan will bring it this time.

----------


## Grubendol

I heard about Jordan's grandfather yesterday.  Sad.  I know how much it hurts to lose someone suddenly.

The win last night seemed almost too easy to me.  Frankly it was the most boring game I've watched so far for the Penguins.

Sure looks like a lock for Wings Pens.

The last time the Pens made it to the Cup they went in on a sweep and so did the Western Team.  We all remember how that ended, don't we? ;)

----------


## For-Life

> I heard about Jordan's grandfather yesterday.  Sad.  I know how much it hurts to lose someone suddenly.
> 
> The win last night seemed almost too easy to me.  Frankly it was the most boring game I've watched so far for the Penguins.
> 
> Sure looks like a lock for Wings Pens.
> 
> The last time the Pens made it to the Cup they went in on a sweep and so did the Western Team.  We all remember how that ended, don't we? ;)


The Pens have never played a Western team in the playoffs.

However, I do remember the Pens winning a cup over a Campbell Conference team (sorry, I am such a smart ***).

Detroit has won a cup or two over Eastern teams.

----------


## Grubendol

Of course the Wings have won a few, when a team is as old as they are, both the team and the players have lifted it a few times…

  And yes, Campbell.  I too prefer the old nomenclature.  I miss the Norris, the Wales, the Smythe.  Sadly those days are gone.

  But if we’re gonna talk history, the last time I team started the playoffs 11-1 was the 1983 Oilers.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Dont forget the Adams division:cheers:

----------


## Scott

WOW! how many times are the officials going to try and give the series to Dallas. Clearly two more goals waived off (that makes a total of three for the series). I wonder if the officials had a conference w/Betman about the monetary benefits of extending the series? But all is well, we will close out the Stars on Saturday back home in Hockey Town!

----------


## jediron1

> WOW! how many times are the officials going to try and give the series to Dallas. Clearly two more goals waived off (that makes a total of three for the series). I wonder if the officials had a conference w/Betman about the monetary benefits of extending the series? But all is well, we will close out the Stars on Saturday back home in Hockey Town!




Ya that ref last night blew that whistle pretty fast and on instant replays clearly shows that goal should have counted. Now I m not one to say the ref's may be in their back pockets but come on a goal is a goal is a goal. Oh well Wings will take it in five at home. Then the Pens will finish the Flyers and the Cup will be Pens vs Wings.  :Cool:

----------


## Spexvet

> WOW! how many times are the officials going to try and give the series to Dallas. Clearly two more goals waived off (that makes a total of three for the series). I wonder if the officials had a conference w/Betman about the monetary benefits of extending the series? But all is well, we will close out the Stars on Saturday back home in Hockey Town!


Hey! I'm gonna have to call a hooking penalty on you, for that comment.  :Rolleyes: :p

----------


## jediron1

> Hey! I'm gonna have to call a hooking penalty on you, for that comment. :p




More likely boarding or cross checking! :D:bbg:

----------


## Scott

> More likely boarding or cross checking! :D:bbg:


Easy now! I just feel that we really got screwed with those two calls last night...and since Betman has done such a great job as comish :D it was just a wild thought that i had.

----------


## Grubendol

> Easy now! I just feel that we really got screwed with
>  those two calls last night...and since Betman has done such a great job as comish :D it was just a wild thought that i had.




 Now there is a comment that ALL hockey fans can agree on.


  That man has single handedly tried to kill the league at least 10 times in the last 15 years.

----------


## jediron1

> Now there is a comment that ALL hockey fans can agree on.
> 
> 
>   That man has single handedly tried to kill the league at least 10 times in the last 15 years.




Oh come on not the Comish who almost cost us the NHL in the strike year and basically doesn't know a hockey stick from a pogo stick not that comish. :drop:

----------


## For-Life

> Oh come on not the Comish who almost cost us the NHL in the strike year and basically doesn't know a hockey stick from a pogo stick not that comish. :drop:


*clears throat*

He has his faults, but the strike was not his.  Without the deal that he got, we would not have a decent NHL.

Edit - ZOMG 5000th post.  I am now the best.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Now there is a comment that ALL hockey fans can agree on.
> 
> 
> That man has single handedly tried to kill the league at least 10 times in the last 15 years.


 
Yea, it drives me nuts how they keep changing the rules to create more scoring. I dont mind the longer zone and the two line pass.....But all the ridiculous hooking penalties and power plays have got to stop.
And now they are talking about smaller goalie equipment and bigger nets. Give me a break.

The game is fine the way it is. I love a high scoring game, but I also love an edge of the seat, hard hitting, end to end, 0-0 tie in overtime game. 
Thats just as exciting. :Cool:

----------


## For-Life

I find it funny when they suggest larger nets.  

Okay, I guess this is their theory.  Games with more goals are more exciting.  Therefore, create larger nets = more goals = more excitement.

My theory.  Games with more goals can be more exciting.  It is not the goal itself that is exciting, but the play, action, and scoring opportunities.  Therefore, larger nets will do nothing to improve the game.

A 5-4 game is not necessarily more entertaining than a 1-0 game.

----------


## jediron1

> *clears throat*
> 
> He has his faults, but the strike was not his.  Without the deal that he got, we would not have a decent NHL.
> 
> Edit - ZOMG 5000th post.  I am now the best.




Ya great deal! ( if it had teeth then they would do like Baseball and penalize the Teams that over spend) Teams like the Red Wings are still out spending every one else except Tonto and Montreal and maybe Dallas and the Ducks but the wrest of the league is not in great shape. The contract was good in promise but in the end teams like the above are undermining it and the Comish is doing nothing. I would not bring up the Comishes in name places like Buffalo or Bean town not liked in those cities.  just my take :bbg:

----------


## For-Life

> Ya great deal! ( if it had teeth then they would do like Baseball and penalize the Teams that over spend) Teams like the Red Wings are still out spending every one else except Tonto and Montreal and maybe Dallas and the Ducks but the wrest of the league is not in great shape. The contract was good in promise but in the end teams like the above are undermining it and the Comish is doing nothing. I would not bring up the Comishes in name places like Buffalo or Bean town not liked in those cities.  just my take :bbg:


No team has spent over the cap.  Toronto and Detroit are not outspending everyone, because they are right at the cap.  This is why the Ducks were forced to trade away MacDonald, because they wanted Neidermeyer and could not have both with the cap.  The spending difference between teams is minimal.

As or baseball, has one of the worst plans.  This is way the Yankees spend over $250 million and other teams spend as little as $30 million.  In the NHL, I think the range is between $35 million and $55 million.

----------


## Spexvet

Flyers Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers:

Nice goon tactics by Malone and Crosby at the end of the game - poor sports. :finger:

----------


## Grubendol

Cros was doing goon tactics?  He was getting slashed in the kneecaps so he defended himself and that is goon tactics?

The list of Bettman failures:
"All Star will do better in the middle of the week so it doesn't compete with other sports"
"The NHL doesn't need to be a major network, let's sign up with Outdoor Life and have them change their name...and then not have regular nights when everyone knows the game will be on"
Let's create new jerseys so we can sell them like made.  So what if they make sweat and water pool in their skates and gloves.  It will sell jerseys and make money"
"Strike/Lockout...two times over"


And I know it's not directly his fault, but by losing ESPN they also lost Barry Melrose, Bill Clement, and Gary Thorne, three of the best commentators/announcers the league had (at least on entertainment value).  I swear if I hear Eddie Olczyk talk one more time about how he "coached Sidney Crosby until I got fired" I'm gonna want to shoot something.

----------


## For-Life

Ohh, he has had failures (though those new jersey's cut down on sweat, not create more).  But what he was able to accomplish during the last lockout was top notch.

In my opinion, his biggest failure was his constant increase of the size of the NHL. He really watered down the talent and increased the NHL to a size that it could not handle.  Plus, if you are going to move into a new market, how about pick a successful place like Hamilton versus a place like Nashville that is apathetic to the game.

----------


## For-Life

> And I know it's not directly his fault, but by losing ESPN they also lost Barry Melrose, Bill Clement, and Gary Thorne, three of the best commentators/announcers the league had (at least on entertainment value).  I swear if I hear Eddie Olczyk talk one more time about how he "coached Sidney Crosby until I got fired" I'm gonna want to shoot something.


Too bad you guys do not get Hockey Night in Canada.  Don Cherry, Rod McLean, Kelly Rhudey, and the best PBP/Colour commentators.  Unfortunately, you guys got our bad export - Pierre McGuire.

----------


## Grubendol

I love hockey night in Canada!  I have the Center Ice package with DirecTV so I do get them every once in a while.  I love Don Cherry.  He’s a kick in the pants.

----------


## Spexvet

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Grubendol

Sorry Spex, but you could hardly be surprised about the ultimate elimination….sure it has to hurt that your guys got toasted by my guys in that final game, but…oh wait, I’m rubbing it in, and we’re usually on the same side…

  Here let me pass you a conciliatory brew and suggest we route for the East together in the final ;)

----------


## For-Life

Congrats Pittsburgh.

However, facing Detroit will be no cake walk like Philly, NYR, or the Sens.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Well the Stars finally gave up the ghost- but it was a heck of an effort!

Go PENS!

----------


## cocoisland58

The sound of air horns echo across the state. GO WINGS!!!!! Where's my octopuss? Here Stanley, here boy. :cheers:

----------


## Grubendol

It should be one awesome series…

  Two teams with incredible offense and incredible defense.  My bets are on goaltending being the deciding factor.

----------


## rinselberg

A sight you won't see anymore: NHL commissioner says throwing the octopus onto the ice is OK, but no more picking the octopus up and twirling it around like this photo of Joe Louis Arena building manager Al Sobotka.

_Select ("click") the photo to read about the NHL commish'es ruling.._

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Its hard to compare East teams to West teams until they actually play.
After watching game one I am feeling that Detroit might have the edge on speed and goaltending. I think speed and the transition game will decide the winner. I know both goalies can be stellar, I think game two will be the deciding factor. 

If Detroit dominates Game 2..........its over. If the Pens can pull it together in Game 2......It will be a great series.

Detroit is very strong with the lead. It will be very important that the Pens take an early lead and keep firing on offense.

Looking forward to game 2 !!!!!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Not looking good for the Pens.

 :Confused:

----------


## Grubendol

I don’t want to talk about it  :p

----------


## cocoisland58

> I dont want to talk about it :p


 
I do! I do!:D  Octopus anyone?

----------


## Grubendol

Well< i feel a little better today.  I'm just gonna keep thinking about the 03 Ducks.  They managed to turn a 0-2 start with two shut outs into a 7 game series.

I still feel if it goes 7, the Wings win it, but if the Pens can win the next two it gets interesting.

----------


## jediron1

Pens finally played a complete game probable will be their only win but at least for tonight they looked good. That save that Fluery made with the stick was ridiculous. Go Wings

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Game 3 was awesome!!!!!!!

Especially half way through the third period when they went 6 minutes without a whistle. I wish I could have seen that live.

----------


## Scott

> Game 3 was awesome!!!!!!!


It will be the only game that the Refs...:) I mean the Penguins will win in the series.

----------


## Grubendol

What a load of bull hockey.  It was by far the best game…not just as a Pens game, but as a hockey fan.  The third period was probably the best 20 minutes I’ve seen by two sides all playoffs long.

  Of course I’m happy with the outcome.  And of course I’m sure the NHL is as well.  But the refs made some atrocious calls and non-calls to both sides last night, so I hardly think you can hand this one to the refs.

----------


## jediron1

> It will be the only game that the Refs...:) I mean the Penguins will win in the series.



I'll second that. Red Wings take it back and win it in Detroit.;)

----------


## Scott

It looks as though age isn't going to be a factor. A lot of folks thought that the Penguins would give Detroit some serious competition because they were so much youger and wanted the cup more than Detroit.... I'll take age and experience over a youthfull team anytime. We here in Detroit are ready to see the cup skated on Monday.* GO WINGS!!!*

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Last night was yet another great game. I think Detroit killing that 5 on 3 was the nail in the coffin. Detroit is definately the superior team. Henrik Zetterburg is phenominal !!!

Cheer up Pens fans, youve had a great year and have a young team. I think Pittsburgh will be a great contender in the next few years. 

This year, the Wings deserve the cup. They have been on top all year long and have showed they are the best team. I would just like to see a game 7.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> This year, the Wings deserve the cup. They have been on top all year long and have showed they are the best team. I would just like to see a game 7.
> __________________
> *Leo Hadley Jr.*


Don't hold your breath Leo.

----------


## jediron1

> Don't hold your breath Leo.



Really! If you have not read it yet the PENS are down 3-1. Game 5 in Detroit.
I can't see how the Pens can win especial if Detroit gets the first goal and even if the Pens get the first one in the last game you saw how the Red Wings came back. Sorry to say Red Wings Stanley Cup Champs!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Really! If you have not read it yet the PENS are down 3-1. Game 5 in Detroit.
> I can't see how the Pens can win especial if Detroit gets the first goal and even if the Pens get the first one in the last game you saw how the Red Wings came back. Sorry to say Red Wings Stanley Cup Champs!


 
I agree wholeheartedly, I just want 7 games so I dont have to wait so long till next season :D

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Really! If you have not read it yet the PENS are down 3-1. Game 5 in Detroit.
> I can't see how the Pens can win especial if Detroit gets the first goal and even if the Pens get the first one in the last game you saw how the Red Wings came back. Sorry to say Red Wings Stanley Cup Champs!


Thats what my comment meant.  Detroit in 5.  Just didn't spell out the team, but I sure don't see 7 games happening.

----------


## Jedi

That was pretty much one of the best hockey games I have seen. I'm still holding out for a game 7.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> That was pretty much one of the best hockey games I have seen. I'm still holding out for a game 7.


Yea, I stayed up and watched the whole thing.
Its gonna be a looooooong day today:shiner:

----------


## Scott

> Yea, I stayed up and watched the whole thing.
> Its gonna be a looooooong day today:shiner:


Coffee or RedBull anyone?

----------


## jediron1

> I agree wholeheartedly, I just want 7 games so I dont have to wait so long till next season :D




I would agree with that. It does make for a long off season until the end July when the NFL starts and the NHL does not start training camp until Sept. I believe most teams start second or third week.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Leo, remember the buffalo/new jersey series in the late 90's.  Seemed like every game went to at lest 2 OT's.  I could only make it to the beginning of the second OT.  Gettin' old.

Love the third period when detroit stated mixing up the lines.  Reminded me of street hockey, you played with whoever.  Talk about a big pick me up.  They needed 34 seconds more.......

----------


## Grubendol

what an incredible game.  Wings will probably still win it, and probably in the next game.  The Pens history of winning series after long OTs is not great...but man what a game.  I'm physically exhausted today from it.

----------


## cocoisland58

Despite pacing the floor and generally making myself crazy I could not keep my eyes open until the end. Did not know the outcome until this morning. Would have been great to win on the home pond and get it over with. Win or lose, both of these teams are playing hard. Maybe they'll put the old man(Cheli) in for a bit next game. Apparently Tiger Woods was speaking at the Oakland Hills Country Club yesterday when someone asked him who he'd like to see win the Stanley Cup. His response.."I don't care. Nobody really watches hockey anymore anyway."  And he said this in Hockeytown! I'm sure Nike was pleased. Uh, Tiger? Mmmm, dumb thing to say in Detroit. :finger:

----------


## Grubendol

Maybe it's cause Nike lost the contract bids to Reebok ;)

Fleury was incredible.  Sykora called it.  He said he would score the game winner and he did.  Gonchar back on the ice after missing almost 3 periods to be out there on the winning shift.  All just amazing.

----------


## Scott

No more predictions from me.....It was a great game, triple over time lead to twice the amount of beer and a very late night and add to the fact i had a 7:00am flight this AM. This is going to be a very long day! Hopefully no overtime in game six, i dont think i can do this twice in one week.

----------


## Spexvet

> Maybe it's cause Nike lost the contract bids to Reebok ;)
> 
> Fleury was incredible. Sykora called it. He said he would score the game winner and he did. Gonchar back on the ice after missing almost 3 periods to be out there on the winning shift. All just amazing.


 Grubie, I am really trying to like the Pens (home state team, and all) but I'm having a hard time. I just don't like those guys.

----------


## Grubendol

of course you don't...home state or not, if you're a Flyers fan, it's an antithetical thing.  I could never bring myself to like the Flyers either.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> Sykora called it. He said he would score the game winner and he did. Gonchar back on the ice after missing almost 3 periods to be out there on the winning shift. All just amazing.


Thats Right!!! He did call it. I didnt realize that until now.

I think even though the Pens are definately outgunned in this series....They now have a great chance to force a game 7 since game 6 will be in Pittsburgh. 

If it comes down to Game 7.........You never know what can happen:cheers:

----------


## Grubendol

One thing ALL hockey fans should be happy about (despite it making Bettman look good):




> NEW YORK (AP)—The triple-overtime thriller in the Stanley Cup finals Monday night drew the highest ratings for a Game 5 since 2002.
>  The Pittsburgh Penguins’ 4-3 win to avoid elimination against the Detroit Red Wings earned a 4.3 overnight rating and an 8 share on NBC. That’s a 79 percent increase over last year’s 2.4 for Game 5 between Anaheim and Ottawa.
>  It was the best Game 5 rating since the Carolina-Detroit matchup in 2002 drew a 4.5.
>  Game 4 on Saturday earned a 2.3 national rating and 5 share, up 21 percent over last year’s 1.9.
>  The rating is the percentage watching a program among homes with televisions, and the share is the percentage tuned into the broadcast among those households with TVs on at the time. Overnight ratings measure the country’s largest markets.

----------


## jediron1

[quote=obxeyeguy;245726]

 Gettin' old.


I agree I could not hold my eye lids open after the first three periods let alone the three o/t's.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Grubendol

[quote=jediron1;246039]


> Gettin' old.
> 
> 
> I agree I could not hold my eye lids open after the first three periods let alone the three o/t's.



That's the benefit of only being 35 and living in California ;)

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

[quote=Grubendol;246055]


> That's the benefit of only being 35 and living in California ;)


So doesnt that mean that 7:00 east coast games start at 4:00 in Cali?
I would have to leave work early 3 times a week:D

----------


## Grubendol

It’s called Tivo baby….I get to watch every minute of every game…and still get to bed on time.

and the games start at 5.

All season long, I only missed about 5 Penguins games.

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

*Congratulations Detroit Red Wings*
One of my favorite things about playoff hockey is that the best team usually wins, unless were talking about my Sabres :Confused: 
Detroit was the best team this year and it really showed in this series.
They were able to shut down the power play of the Pens all series long, and they played incredible defense. It was a well deserved Stanley Cup win.

Penguins fans, cheer up. You guys have a lot to be proud of, and a lot to look forward to. You guys had an awesome season. 
My team did not make the playoffs this year, but we just signed three young players that will be our future. I look forward to kicking all your butts next year!!!:D

----------


## cocoisland58

Whew! A great series and a great season. There is no party like a Detroit party!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> *Congratulations Detroit Red Wings*


 
Same here.  Great game again!

----------


## Scott

> *Congratulations Detroit Red Wings*


One of the great things about Hockey is the mutual respect the players have. They beat the crap out of each other, but yet at the end of the series the all shake hands on a job well done. I can't wait to get back to Detroit this afternoon(can't believe i said that) to join in the party in Hockey Town!!!

----------


## Grubendol

I’m so snarked off about last night, but not for the reasons some of you might expect.  My satellite system froze with 10 minutes left in the game.  Once I reset it, it had erased the recorded portion of the game.  I didn’t get to see the final ten minutes, the Hossa goal, the made rush to score in the final seconds or the best tradition in all of sport, the handshake ceremony.

  As I was telling Eliza, she doesn’t need to be too sad.  They learned a lot and will be that much better next year because of it.  They have now tasted it.  The core of the team probably won’t change much for next year and I expect them to be back in the finals next year.

----------


## Spexvet

My condolences, Grubie.

----------


## jediron1

> Same here.  Great game again!




Ya to bad it's over. Now I have to wait until Sept. when training camp opens then till Jan. when the real season starts because the NFL will almost be done except for playoffs and the SUPERBOWL. I read this was by far the best watched series in awhile. Oh well their is next season. Can't wait!

----------

